# General Discussion > Opinions >  What's your favorite rock/punk/alternative band

## H1R0

Just pick your favorite from the list.(If it's not there, reply and let me know wich band you do like)

----------


## Frank D. White

My alternative is Glenn Miller's big band sound! They knew how to make good music in the 40's! I think my age is showing?

Frank

 :Doubt:   :Blush:   :Cool:

----------


## TwistedMac

the list in the poll, old man white ;)

YES! metallica has 100% of the votes!.. wait.. i'm the only one that has voted...

----------


## jeisan

while i would pick some of the bands from your poll (sublime, tool, nirvana, offspring) id listen to a bunch of other bands just the same (led zeppelin, reggie and the full effect, alkaline trio, hot water music, radiohead, nofx, less than jake, etc etc.) though i dont really have a favorite so yeah jus the list there...

added an "other" option to your poll as well

----------


## chiquiliquis

I voted Sublime... 

But yeah, it would be nice to see a few others on the list (Zeppelin, namely)

----------


## DragonChan

Hah. I voted Linkin Park because they're my favorite. But I like so many bands in those genres it's hard to choose. Basically any band that played at Warped Tour has my vote.

----------


## Brooker

Here's my Top 5....

1) Nirvana
2) Floater
3) System of a Down
4) Tool
5) Muse

----------


## TimF

> My alternative is Glenn Miller's big band sound! They knew how to make good music in the 40's! I think my age is showing?
> 
> Frank


I like Perry Como myself lol.

But my favorite now has to be Disturbed or System of a Down.

----------


## Hamada

Linkin Park , they are my favorite

I also like Nirvana and maroon 5 and the list goes on ...

But Linkin Park is the best  :Laughing:

----------


## Teppei

Nirvana, Soundgarden, Dinosaur Jr, Hole, Sonic Youth, ... and Pantera

----------


## Arch

Hoobastank !!!!!!!

----------


## mr.sumo.snr

The Ramones - based in part upon catching them live in Matsumoto in 1996 (coincidentally, one year before finally, after 21 years, seeing The Sex Pistols live at the same venue).

----------


## cross-platform

Wow, where to start. I don't reall have "favorites" per se, but here is some stuff high up on my list........

Soundgarden, Sonic Youth, Alice in Chains, Nine Inch Nails, Slayer, Emperor, Dimmu Borgir as far as rock and alternative goes.

I just started getting into some punk, I like Bad Religion a lot, as well as The Virus, The Clash, The Misfits, and hardcore such as Agnostic Front and 25 ta Life.

But these are just a few examples.

And hell, if Glenn Miller's band can be considered Alterative, put that on the list too!

----------


## Hamada

cross-platform you sure do love black metal ...

have you ever listened to dark funeral ????

----------


## Dan B

Led Zeppelin and Pink Floyd. Back in high school, though, I was a huge fan of Minor Threat. Great stuff!

Dan

----------


## cross-platform

Yea, Dark Funeral is pretty good. I have gotten into a lot of Black Metal recently, some of my favorites are Immortal, Graveworm, and Satyricon.

----------


## Hamada

If you are in the mood, cradle of filth is highly recommended ^^

----------


## kirei_na_me

> Wow, where to start. I don't reall have "favorites" per se, but here is some stuff high up on my list........
> 
> *Soundgarden*, *Sonic Youth*, *Alice in Chains*, *Nine Inch Nails*, Slayer, Emperor, Dimmu Borgir as far as rock and alternative goes.
> 
> I just started getting into some punk, I like *Bad Religion* a lot, as well as The Virus, The Clash, The Misfits, and hardcore such as Agnostic Front and 25 ta Life.
> 
> But these are just a few examples.
> 
> And hell, if Glenn Miller's band can be considered Alterative, put that on the list too!


cross-platform, you have good taste...  :Cool: 

I love, love NIN. Sonic Youth too. Well, those that I highlighted in bold I really like.

Also, Pearl Jam, Primus, Jane's Addiction, Dead Kennedys, Rage Against the Machine, System of a Down, Violent Femmes, The Prodigy, Garbage, etc. etc.

There's just no end...

----------


## cross-platform

> cross-platform, you have good taste...


I like to think so.  :Cool:

----------


## justin

You forgot the greatest band of all time, Staind! Staind is a band that puts a lot of soul into their music. I haven't heard a song from any other band as good as "Outside." Linkin Park comes close with "Breaking the Habit."

Staind #1

----------


## blessed

man, its so hard to choose a "top band". many are the best at certain times.

But if I must:

1) Radiohead;
2) Led Zeppelin;
3) Pink Floyd;
4) Nirvana;
5) Aerosmith

----------


## jovial_jon

I've never been one to have 'favourite' bands as such. I just have a huge group of bands I reaaaally like. And a few of them that come into my head right now are: Queens of the Stone Age, System of a Down, The Living End, Nine Inch Nails, Deftones, Rage Against the Machine, Eels, Polysics, Amen, Mad Capsule Markets, Smashing Pumpkins, Jimi Hendrix, Incubus...there's a whole heap of others but I'll leave it at that.  :Bravo:

----------


## Halcyon

Linkin Park = my fave band in the world. I'm also a huge fan of Opeth, though they're not as mainstream as LP.

----------


## PopCulturePooka

I put greenday, but as far as Alternative goes:

In no real order:
Greenday, SOAD, Sublime, Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Rage Against the Machine, The Cure, Dead Kennedys, Metallica, NERD, The Smiths, Joy Division, Korn, Spiderbait, The Living End and the bets ever... REGURGITATOR all rank very highly for me.

----------


## anadorei

fave punk always has and always will be the misfits

----------


## 60Yen

Hmmm, Blink182, Nivana, Muse, Jimmy Eat World. I think those are pretty ok. Oh and Linkin Park too.

----------


## Japanimaniac

I could click every band on that list and still not be satisfied. I voted for Green Day, though, since they've been around for so long, yet still going strong (sorry, Metallica. St. Anger was disappointing).

----------


## cicatriz esp

JANE'S ADDICTION (my favorite band ever, but only the 87-91 stuff, not the blah reunion album)
Led Zeppelin
New Order
The Police
Velvet Underground

----------


## michi

David Bowie -not a band, i dont care.
Ours
Franz Ferdinand
Queen
London After Midnight
Rhapsody

----------


## Camui

lately I've come to like Green Day..I like their style of music..but I also like Linkin Park, Blink 182, and Sum 41...they are all very good bands ^^

----------


## Anyuni_Nakashima

What no Beatles? I'm just kidding. I like Billy Talent and I think Coldplay should be on there for rock/alternative. Some of the bands you've listed I would say, "are mainstream bands." what I mean is they get air play on MTV. There still rally good bands though!

----------


## Miss_apollo7

I chose Metallica, but also like Linkin Park, Nirvana, and many others....
One group, which is my all-time favourite is U2 though!!!  :Balloon:

----------


## Duo

I'm not much of a rock fan myself, however, there is this song that I do enjoya lot, blurry from puddle of mudd, so my vote goes to them  :Smiling:

----------


## No-name

Skillet, Switchfoot, Kutless...

Right now, I'm hooked on Christian Rock.

----------


## Flashjeff

Just one band:

*THE BEATLES!!!!!*

Yeah, yeah, yeah! 'Nuff said!

 :Cool:

----------


## ragedaddy

I'd Have to say......

1. Weezer
2. Incubus
3. RATM
4. Sublime
5. Staind


The list could go on and on........................

----------


## -Rudel-

Tsunami Bomb!

One of my fave punk rock bands. Love female singers that know how to rock!  :Poh:  

I'd give a whole list of my favorites, but I doubt that most people have heard of them. O well :)

----------


## Mikho

GODSMACK for sure :) ...btw, METALLICA is still thrashy enough, I guess ;)

----------

